# Proof of adress



## mike1973 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi,

Apologies in advanced if this subject has already been adressed.

I’m currently moving to Portugal, and for the coming 3 months I’m able to stay with a friend untill I have found a place for myself, and trying to get my bussiness going (I’m a freelance art-director/designer, and have some opportunities presenting themselves at this moment).

I already have obtained my NIF, but still on my Spanish adress which will be canceled this month.

In order to open bank account, phone contract, change of adress on my NIF etc. I need a proof of Portuguese adress.

I understand it’s as simple as an official letter from my host that states that i’m staying there, and I’m trying to find an example/template of such a letter. The “termo de responsibilidade” template on the official website (my first post: I'm not able to insert a link ) apparently doesn’t apply to my situation, being a EU citizen. If my assumption is correct, does anyone have an example of such a letter?

t.i.a.
Mike


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

For me all I did was find a useful Lawyer in a tiny office walking distance from a bank, Gov Finance office etc who had a modicum of English and an email address. Strangely (?) this is a very common series of procedures Foreigner+ NIF+Bank+Address etc so was just a cheap admin bill. Their office address was on the paperwork till i got somewhere but I would pop in to collect any paper mail.


----------



## meninonina (Jun 24, 2020)

*Proof of Address*



Strontium said:


> For me all I did was find a useful Lawyer in a tiny office walking distance from a bank, Gov Finance office etc who had a modicum of English and an email address. Strangely (?) this is a very common series of procedures Foreigner+ NIF+Bank+Address etc so was just a cheap admin bill. Their office address was on the paperwork till i got somewhere but I would pop in to collect any paper mail.


Hello @Strontium,
Replying to your reply post from ages ago. Would you mind us asking which Camara this was in? 
Thanks!
MeNinoNina


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

I was not allowed to change the address on my NIF until I got the Registo. The tax office explained that they needed proof that I would be treated as an EU citizen before they could process it.


----------



## ChristineL (Jul 5, 2020)

We stayed in an Airbnb for 3 months and the landlord kindly gave us a letter to take to the Junta. We needed the verification from the Junta to take to the Camara. We understand that you need a local elector to vouch for you. We found it a frustrating and tiresome business, and it took us ages to work out what we had to do. I think different Camaras have different rules. When we changed address, we were initially told we would have to go first to our new local Junta, but we tried our luck with out old verification and it worked!


----------

